# Nationwide Expo/trade shows?



## TimZ (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm slowly transitioning from a hobbyist to a small business (fingers crossed) and would like to know if anybody can advise on nationwide trade shows/expos. So far I've only been able to attend my local city/state association meetups but would like to see some big equipment vendors etc in one place. As far as I know the American Beekeeping Federations is the biggest as far as attendees go (the one in Chicago last month, had nearly 1000 attendees, I read). My understanding is that ABF covers something of every level of beekeeper from hobbyist to commercial.

I've also heard that the American Honey Producers Association has a decent amount of attendees, but fall behind ABF.

I've never been to EAS or HAS, but I have attended WAS once, definately not a huge expo... Mainly Hobbyists/sideliners with the odd commercial beek there.

Any suggestions, am I missing any big ones?

Thank you!


----------

